# Grease Stain on Suit - What to Do?



## SartoriallyChallenged (Jun 13, 2006)

Due to a level of clumsiness that is quite frankly, dazzling in its Mr Beanishness, I managed to get the sleeve of my new Corneliani suit caught in the rolling wheel of my office chair

It came out without any rips or tears, but with a bit of a smudge from the grease

Is there anything I can do to fix this, should I just take it to the cleaners, or did I just learn an expensive lesson?

I'm so frustrated, I'm ready to scream, so any advise at all (other than learn not to be a klutz, which unfortionately is in my genes and not going to happen) would be appreciated


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

It should come out as long as you have not taken a damp cloth to it first??

I had some grease on a jacket, they sprayed it with an aerosol, used compressed air on the grease and it was like new afterwards. I did not have the entire jacket cleaned, just the spot. I am not sure I really want to know what was in the aerosol can however


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

SartoriallyChallenged:

You can click on the Stain Removal Chapter of *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes!*

Where the method below is described, but for a suit I would take it to the dry cleaner, now! Time and heat can set stains.


Place the stained areas on a soft white cloth (towel) stain side down.
Dampen a pad of cotton or a soft cloth with cleaning fluid solvent. Sponge the back of the stain
Work from the center of the stain towards its outside using a light brushing motions
Sponge the stain irregularly around the edges (feathering) so there will be no line when the fabric dries.

Dry cleaning powders -- Cornstarch, cornmeal or talcum powder will remove some fresh grease stains. Put the powder over the stain before it dries. Brush or vacuum the powder off. Repeat


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Andy's suggestion is far better than my probable consideration of self-mutilation.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I caught the skirt of my tan BB cashmere overcoat in a car door last year, which left a huge black grease stain, and the cleaners were able to remove it with out a trace of a mark, so despair not... if it doesn't work, suicide is still an option.


----------

